# 2017-2018 WMA Deer Hunt Results



## oldfatbubba (Jan 24, 2018)

Some of you may have seen the WMA Deer Hunt Result report that I maintain, which contains data from each WMA hunt from 2011 through 2018.  I've been maintaining and sharing it with this GON forum for a couple of years and am curious to find out how many of you have actually used it?   PM me or post publicly.  

If you're not familiar with my report, here's a LINK to it.   It opens in a web-based version of Excel and contains several views of the DNR's data;  success rate, # of participants per hunt, average deer harvested per hunt, etc.  

Feedback, comments, suggestions, etc are all welcome.  

Regards,
Bubba.


----------



## Zgoossens (Jan 25, 2018)

I just recently discovered your report and I was pretty blown away by it.  I had started doing a small version on my own to check the success rates on some of the WMAs I was interested in, but what you've got going puts mine to shame.  This is going to be very useful to me, as a WMA hunter in the Atlanta area who has to make decisions on what public land to use my precious quota points on.  I definitely appreciate what you're doing there.  Great work. 

The only feedback or suggestion I have would be that to include the size of the various areas into the calculation could also be useful.  A calculation of hunters/acre might be helpful to get a sense of how crowded the various hunts are.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 25, 2018)

I also love to look at the data.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jan 25, 2018)

Zgoossens said:


> The only feedback or suggestion I have would be that to include the size of the various areas into the calculation could also be useful.  A calculation of hunters/acre might be helpful to get a sense of how crowded the various hunts are.



Thank you for your feedback.  Done!  Check the tab named, _Hunters 100 Acres_.


----------



## delacroix (Jan 27, 2018)

I have viewed it. Thank you.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jan 30, 2018)

I’ve updated the report for results posted by the DNR as of Jan 29th.


----------



## Oak (Feb 11, 2018)

just viewed it for the 2nd time this year.
Thanks for the time and data


----------



## oldfatbubba (Mar 7, 2018)

Updated with results posted by the DNR as of Mar 6


----------



## bany (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks OFB!


----------



## Huntmaster2 (Apr 16, 2018)

The information is great! I tried making my own, but I didn't have the time. Good job.


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 16, 2018)

Average of 10-12% success rate across all WMA.  I wonder what it is overall for deer hunters in Ga?


----------



## oldfatbubba (Apr 17, 2018)

Zgoossens said:


> This is going to be very useful to me, as a WMA hunter in the Atlanta area who has to make decisions on what public land to use my precious quota points on.



Thank you very much!


----------



## oldfatbubba (Apr 17, 2018)

Updated today, April 17.  Results from Oconee, Allatoona, and Redlands are still outstanding


----------



## oldfatbubba (May 19, 2018)

I've finalized the report for the 2017-2018 season.  Allatoona's results were lost, but it now includes all other major hunts and a few of the smaller ones that had been missing.  

Here's the link...

https://1drv.ms/x/s!Aqj6OeDan6nOsxrN6IWLKManjhC3


----------



## Dutch (Jun 1, 2018)

Thank you! This was a great help.


----------



## one_shot (Jun 22, 2018)

oldfatbubba said:


> I've finalized the report for the 2017-2018 season.  Allatoona's results were lost, but it now includes all other major hunts and a few of the smaller ones that had been missing.
> 
> Here's the link...
> 
> https://1drv.ms/x/s!Aqj6OeDan6nOsxrN6IWLKManjhC3


That's not the only WMA hunt that data was lost! There was one I attended in 2016, over a 100 deer killed. No data till the next year the hunt showed only 40.


----------



## MewsicLovr (Aug 30, 2018)

This is exactly the kind of thing I've been looking for.  Thanks for your effort on this!


----------



## Middle TN (Sep 6, 2018)

Great info, thanks for putting this together!


----------



## jsack (Sep 6, 2018)

Thank you for info and great effort!


----------

